# Crystal Diamond



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Sugar Line’s *CRYSTAL DIAMOND * (57/8670) laying off Gravesend on the River Thames.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Were regulars on the Clyde,not with sugar but ore!!


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

ORE!!!! No wonder we get lumps in our sugar down south....


----------

